# Steve Kroll's Signature Dish



## Steve Kroll (Aug 18, 2011)

My "signature dish" is something I often make, simply because it's quick and easy and I almost always have the ingredients on hand. Since it's also vegetarian, we sometimes have this on "Meatless Mondays".

*Southwest Black Beans & Rice
*
*Ingredients*


1 tbsp olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, seeded and chopped
2 jalapenos, seeded and chopped (optional)
5 cloves garlic, minced
1 14 oz. can fire roasted diced tomatoes with the juice
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon smoked Spanish paprika
2 cans black beans
Salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
Juice from one lime
3 cups cooked brown rice
Accompaniments such as shredded cheese, chopped scallions, sour cream, pickled jalapenos.
*Preparation*

Saute onion and bell pepper (and jalapeno, if used) in olive oil over medium high heat until translucent, but not browned. Add minced garlic and saute for another 30 seconds. Add canned tomatoes, tomato sauce, chili powder, and paprika. When mixture comes to a boil, reduce heat and stir in black beans and heat through. Season to taste. If the mixture is too thick, add a little water. You don't want it to be soup, but it should have a bit of "gravy."

Just before serving, stir in the lime juice and cilantro. Serve over brown rice and garnish with shredded cheese, scallions, or whatever else you like.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> My "signature dish" is something I often make, simply because it's quick and easy and I almost always have the ingredients on hand. Since it's also vegetarian, we sometimes have this on "Meatless Mondays".
> 
> Southwest Black Beans & Rice
> <recipe>


 
Your BB&R sound real good, Steve! I eat them quite often. Love em! I usually have corn bread on the side with them. Then I have some corn bread with butter and molasses for dessert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like I have most of the ingredients for this, too!  Planning Saturday meal...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice recipe, Steve.
I think I'll try this one, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

I could get knee deep in a tub of that Steve!! ~~ Right now I'm Low Carbing, so I'll have to wait a spell.....but soon.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 18, 2011)

Good stuff Steve I have recorded it, I love rice and beans


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 18, 2011)

Steve this sounds great. I love any kind of dry beans.

Josie


----------



## vitauta (Aug 18, 2011)

i like the looks of your beans and rice dish, steve.  new orleans taught me the glory of beans, rice and gravy on a plate together.  i will be making yours real soon....


----------



## buckytom (Aug 18, 2011)

arroz con frijoles de esteban!!!

muy bueno!!!!

copied and saved. thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Looks like I have most of the ingredients for this, too!  Planning Saturday meal...



I was just going to say that too!

C and P!


----------



## spork (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm feeling obligated to try and master this one, Steve.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 19, 2011)

This sounds really good!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds good Steve


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2011)

Black beans are my favorite.  Just made a batch.  This sounds delicious.  Thanks!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> My "signature dish" is something I often make, simply because it's quick and easy and I almost always have the ingredients on hand. Since it's also vegetarian, we sometimes have this on "Meatless Mondays".
> 
> *Southwest Black Beans & Rice
> *
> ...



i see a smiling, healthy-looking bill clinton claiming (convincingly) that he is a vegan these days, and likes the food in his now meatless life.  he must be eating meals like your signature dish, steve, to be able to present such a picture of contentment....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 19, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i see a smiling, healthy-looking bill clinton claiming (convincingly) that he is a vegan these days, and likes the food in his now meatless life.  he must be eating meals like your signature dish, steve, to be able to present such a picture of contentment....


You'd have to omit the cheese and sour cream toppings, but otherwise it's a vegan dish.

I don't avoid meat or animal proteins entirely, but I do try to limit them to 2 servings per week. And even then only small portions of lean cuts. I do this more for health reasons than anything else. Heart disease and diabetes runs in my family. My mom had a triple bypass when she was only 52 years old. I'm only a couple of years away from that age.

So I eat lots and lots of veggies. I love veggies, so it's not a hard thing to do.

Having said that, cheese is my real weakness! I've cut back quite a bit, but I still love the stuff and doubt I could ever give it up completely. They will have to pry the Gouda or Stilton from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 19, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i see a smiling, healthy-looking bill clinton claiming (convincingly) that he is a vegan these days, and likes the food in his now meatless life. he must be eating meals like your signature dish, steve, to be able to present such a picture of contentment....


 
_Something_ must be making 'ol Bill content


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> _Something_ must be making 'ol Bill content


LOL... I was thinking the same thing, but didn't say it.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 19, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i see a smiling, healthy-looking bill clinton claiming (convincingly) that he is a vegan these days, and likes the food in his now meatless life.


 
This really has nothing to do with politics, but a lot to do with trust. When a man cheats on his wife, I don't believe anything he says after that point. Nothing what-so-ever, ever again. Same with the other way around also. Nothing that comes out of that mans mouth is believable.


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 19, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Your BB&R sound real good, Steve! I eat them quite often. Love em! I usually have corn bread on the side with them. Then I have some corn bread with butter and molasses for dessert.


 
Yum!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

me three--and since you (i) don't expect our bill to utilize much self-restraint when it comes to, um, fulfillment, i conclude the food must be better and more satisfying than i imagined a vegan diet ever capable of delivering.  i myself, a hopeless carnivore--omnivore, more like--will certainly be looking to indulge my "veggie side" more, as well as welcoming more of the non-meat proteins into my diet. a nod to a healthier me (no pleasure sacrifice required). thanks, bill.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

wouldn't consult b.c. for marriage counseling...but ol' bill knows a thing or two about pleasure.  he is a hedonist who i don't expect will be denying himself much.  i look to expert advice wherever i find it....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2011)

Some of  the best PM's in the UK and Europe have were cuckolds.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 20, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> LOL... I was thinking the same thing, but didn't say it.



sorry for the "detour" steve.  your black beans and rice signature dish sure packs a powerful punch with folks - it's a keeper bigtime!!


----------

